# Your experience teaching English in Spain



## LeighSanders

Hi,

My name’s Leigh and I’m a self-employed EFL teacher in northern Spain. I am currently working on my research for a book and would love to hear from anyone who is teaching / has taught English in Spain and is willing to be ‘interviewed’. If you’d like to participate, please drop me a line and I’ll email the questionaire to you.

Many thanks
Leigh


----------



## xabiaxica

LeighSanders said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name’s Leigh and I’m a self-employed EFL teacher in northern Spain. I am currently working on my research for a book and would love to hear from anyone who is teaching / has taught English in Spain and is willing to be ‘interviewed’. If you’d like to participate, please drop me a line and I’ll email the questionaire to you.
> 
> Many thanks
> Leigh


Hi & welcome - I've had to move your thread to _media requests_

a few of us here teach or have taught English in Spain


have a look at this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/26226-teaching-english-spain.html

and feel free to join in


----------



## LeighSanders

Thanks - I'll follow that thread


----------



## Pesky Wesky

LeighSanders said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name’s Leigh and I’m a self-employed EFL teacher in northern Spain. I am currently working on my research for a book and would love to hear from anyone who is teaching / has taught English in Spain and is willing to be ‘interviewed’. If you’d like to participate, please drop me a line and I’ll email the questionaire to you.
> 
> Many thanks
> Leigh


Hi Leigh,
I'm a self employed English teacher too and I wouldn't mind filling in the questionnaire (if it's not too long!)But we can't give out email addresses on the forum. You will be able to PM me though if you post 5 times.
I'm sure you'd be able to write smth interesting on the teaching thread that xabiachica gave you the link to, and it'd be interesting to hear about the north of Spain (living or tourism) as most members are in the south.
Look forward to your posts!
PS Not many people look here, so you might want to advertise the fact that this post exists on the teaching thread


----------



## LeighSanders

Hi, I'll do just that then 




Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi Leigh,
> I'm a self employed English teacher too and I wouldn't mind filling in the questionnaire (if it's not too long!)But we can't give out email addresses on the forum. You will be able to PM me though if you post 5 times.
> I'm sure you'd be able to write smth interesting on the teaching thread that xabiachica gave you the link to, and it'd be interesting to hear about the north of Spain (living or tourism) as most members are in the south.
> Look forward to your posts!


----------



## LeighSanders

Right, not entirely sure if I've sent you a PM, or what exatly it is I've done..... so please PM me if you can.


----------

